# Vista auf SSD installieren sinnvoll?



## Kreon (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo, macht es Sinn Vista auf einer SSD zu installieren?
Bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich und wird von Vista unterstützt?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2013)

Klar macht das Sinn, wenn Du ein gefühlt viel schnelleres Windows haben willst. Win7 supportet SSDs sowieso, bei Vista isses halt eventuell so, dass Vista ggf nicht selber den Unterschied zu einer normalen Festplatte bemerkt, Du musst daher evlt ein paar Dinge manuell umstellen, die für eine SSD sinnlos sind, aber bei manchen Windowsversionen voreingestellt sind. Bei zB Samsung ist zB ein Tool dabei, das Windows checkt und wo du dann diese Dinge ganz simpel auch ändern kannst.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Wie heißt dieses Tool? 
Müsste ich Vista normal installieren, dann das Tool drüberlaufen lassen und alles ist gut?


----------



## Peter23 (1. Juni 2013)

Ich kann das nicht so uneingeschränkt empfelen. So weit ich weiß unterstützt Vista von Haus aus keine SSD,
ein Freund hatte damit ziemliche Probleme.

Dieser Artikel sollte dir weiter helfen:

SSD: So h





P.S. Wenn du sowieso ein neues System aufsetzen willst, wieso nicht Windows 7, in jeder Hinsicht besser als Vista?


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, habe hier noch Vista von meinem alten System übrig. Aber bei den niedrigen Preisen für WIn 7 (30 Euro), werde ich mir wohl ne Win 7 Lizenz besorgen.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Wäre diese SSD für Win 7 geeignet?
Ist das nur die nackte SSD ohne Einbaurahmen und Zubehör?

Hätte ich mit so einem Zusatzrahmen alles was ich für einen SSD Betrieb unter Win 7 benötige?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Für win7 ist JEDE SSD geeignet, wüsste nicht, warum das nicht klappen sollte.

Und normalerweise sollte auch jede SSD unter Vista kein Problem sein - das ist ja erstmal aus Sicht von Windows einfach nur eine Festplatte. Es könnte vlt je nach Board schwieriger sein, die einwandfrei einzubinden, und vor ich sag mal 2 Jahren gab es auch ganz allgemein noch viele SSD, die mal hier, mal da gebockt haben - die sind aber mittlerweile ausgereift. Ich sag mal so: probieren schadet ja nicht - wenn alles problemlos läuft, ist alles in Butter, dann muss man nur die Kleinigkeiten ggf. manuell umstellen, die für ne SSD besser sind. 

Was oft völlig übertrieben wird ist die "Haltbarkeit" der SPeicherzellen - selbst bei dem Artikel oben, aber der ist ja auch schon was älter, von 2009: Flash-Zellen: Nur begrenzt haltbar - SSD: So h da steht was davon, dass die SSD schon nach wenigen Monaten hin sein kann. Das ist Unsinn, das wäre nur dann der Fall, wenn die SSD aus einer Handvoll Speicherzellen bestehen würde und/oder die SSD sehr klein ist. Ansonsten bedeuten selbst "nur" 10.000 Schreibzyklen, die die Chips aushalten: man kann jede Zelle 10.000 mal überschreiben. Wenn man also bei ner 120GB-SSD jeden verdammten Tag im Jahr 60 Gigabyte an Daten neu schreibt, dann hält die SSD trotzdem 20.000 Tage (10.000 mal 60GB, das ganze mal zwei, da es ja 120GB Platz gibt) - das sind 54 Jahre... Problematisch wäre das ganze VIELLEICHT bei sehr kleinen SSDs, die damals, als der Artikel aktuell war (2009), noch üblich waren - da hatten die oft nur 20-30GB. FALLS Windows dann sagen wir mal alle 5 Minuten ne neue Auslagerungsdatei von 1GB erstellt, sähe das so aus: wenn Du dann den PC 24 Std am Tag an hast, sind das 288GB jeden Tag. Wenn die SSD dann wiederum nur 30GB hat (das waren übliche Größen, als SSD noch recht neu waren), wird jede Zelle also ca 10 mal pro Tag neu beschrieben. Selbst dann hast du bei 10.000 Zyklen aber fast 3 Jahre Haltbarkeit.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie die da auf wenige Monate kommen - vlt sind das Vermutung, da damals viele SSD recht schnell kaputtgingen - evlt war das einfach nur die scheinbar plausibelste Erklärung, auch wenn in Wahrheit ganz andere Dinge zum SSD-Tod führten... 


ps: das Tool von Samsung heißt SSD Magician


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Ok, danke, aber eigentlich wollte ich noch wissen, ob ich die nackte SSD + Einbaurahmen exta für ca. 90 Euro bestellen kann oder das komplette Kit für 100 bis 110 Euro?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Du hast das Bitfenix Merc Bata, oder? Da müsste ein 2,5-Schacht vorhanden sein, dann brauchst Du auch keinen Einbaurahmen, das Kit sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Aber wo zum Teufel soll der Platz für das 2,5`` Laufwerk beim Bitfenix Merc sein?
Kann mir das jemand zeigen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Scheinbar wird das einfach auf dem Boden unterhalt der Festplatten montiert, da sind dann sicher irgendwelche Leisten oder so.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Kann man SSDs auch von unten festschrauben? Denn auf dem Boden sind tatsächlich noch 4 Bohrungen weiter in der Mitte.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Adapter bei der Samsung zB wird unter die SSD geschraubt, nicht an die Seite.


----------



## Kreon (1. Juni 2013)

Super, dann passt es ja.
Win 7 + SSD sind bestellt!


----------

